# can rats have mushrooms?



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Title says it all


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

I fed Flaxie some white mushroom a couple days ago and she's not dead. So it should be fine. Don't feed any toxic ones though.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

From the market, yes! Just don't feed any wild mushrooms.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

They're all store bought, my kids don't get wild things lol


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Fuzzy Rat ate a poison mushroom growing in the grass and nearly died... it was touch and go for an entire night. Our part-wild rattie girl who had lived outdoors for 5 months walked right past the poison mushrooms, one sniff and she knew better...

Basically if you can eat the mushrooms, as in they are human safe, they are fine for your rats, but if you let your rat choose their own 'shrooms outdoors, some rats will know which to eat and other rats very well might die.


----------

